# Part one of the long awaited review!



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

very cool tool … how expensive is this unit ?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

nice tool larry ,
looks like you will have lots of fun with it ,
and make lots of new stuff .
i'm happy for you .


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry did not enter a price.. the unit I have is 2metres long with a reach of 900 mm and was AU$3750 for the base unit..
This did not include the router, dust extraction shroud..although it comes with a guard…or the copy attachment.
All up minus the router.. around AU$4000.00 or at current exchange rates…..US$3,126.00


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That looks amazing, Larry.

Now clean up that shop and get your steel-toed boots on! LOL!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes Mum right away Mum.. ROFL Charlie.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i had a friend years ago ,
that had an old RAS that he put a servo motor and pulleys
on the rising knob shaft ,
and a up/down switch out front , 
the thing worked like a champ !
with the right size pulleys ,
it was easy to spot on adjust it 
for height .


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Leave it to the Aussies.

Up here we have CNC, down there they don't need computers, they do it manually MNC

There is obviously voice capability but no commentary. It is true that a picture is worth a thousand words. And the demo clearly shows what the machine can do.

The machine is certainly well built and adaptable.

Do you plan to use it for production work where you need to repeat the same process accurately time after time?

I truly am not being critical. These are just observations. I'd really like to know why there is a need for this machine. There clearly is a need because these folks invested a lot of time in the design and production. And you are just as proud as a peacock that you have it.

Let's see what more it can do.

Lee


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Larry
I can see how you would jump on this with both feet when you saw it at the wood fair. cool tool.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

The real reason I bought this machine is because I wanted it.. Pure and simple. No rhyme or reason. And because I can.
SWBMT said if I want It and can afford it .. GET IT.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

I can see why you wanted it. That is a great tool. Thanks for the videos, they show off the possibilities better then words

Rick, envious in Tacoma


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Larry, that is awesome. I also like your answer, cause I wanted it and I can. For my non-woodworking friends that ask me why I bought a certain tool, I always answer that I am just exercising my right as a consumer!!


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I could see so many uses for this thing, replacing a lot of sleds and jigs, plus it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

That is a totally amazing piece of machinery. You could do some amazing things with a router and table like that. Let's see some of your work when you get started using it.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

really great tool, I wish I had one, don't know what I'd do with it, but it would be nice to have anyway, I think I could find many uses for it once I had it in the shop. it is much more manuverable than an overhead pin router, and it does not look complicated, very solid, very straight forward, no bells and whistles or gimmicks to get in the way, or break down.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Larry, you said you were having the whole gang over, are you going to furnish the beer for all of us LJs?
lol


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

It was at 0:45 in part two that I exclaimed "Oh my god!!!". What a cool tool.

Like Charlie - I am also worried about your toes…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes all the beer you can drink, mate.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Larry,
Very cool tool Mate and a great Video…......well done on all counts.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

This is an awesome machine Larry ! I know you will work out something amazing that will make us all wish we had one 
I think there is no better reason to get something than " just because I wanted it." Good for you, can't wait to see the project results.

Lisa


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

That is cool Larry!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Larry

I had some 'puter problems and could not get back sooner. I wanted it and I could afford it is the best answer there is.

Had enuff beer yet to start on a 3D project?
You could carve a totem pole with that.(Do abo's have totem poles, like eskimos and indians?)

Can't wait to see a project.

Lee


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I think that is a very cool tool.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Larry;

A very nice toy, indeed.

I wonder if they have them here in the States?

Lee


----------

